# Firefox 3.6 - SWF wird nicht angezeigt



## RalfHeinz (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche eine swf in html einzubetten. Im Opera und IE stellt der die swf auch ohne Probleme dar. Beim Firefox passiert nix (Habe schon mehrfach das aktuelle Flash-Plugin installiert). Woran kann das liegen?


```
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=10,0,0,0" width="683" height="400" id="player_p01_v10" align="middle">
   <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
   <param name="allowFullScreen" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />
   <param name="SRC" value="flash/player_p01_v10.swf" />	
   <embed src="flash/player_p01_v10.swf" width="683" height="400" align="middle" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" name="player_p01_v10" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer_de" />
</object>
```


----------



## Maik (14. Juli 2010)

Moin,

gute Frage, denn im HTML-Code ist soweit nichts Auffälliges zu entdecken.

Ist die Seite online erreichbar, um dort mal einen Blick reinwerfen zu können?

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juli 2010)

Mmmm, vielleicht hast du ja ein Problem mit diesem Plugin-Container, blockiert den evtl. deine Firewall?

Schalte ihn doch mal aus, vielleicht bringts was( http://www.camp-firefox.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=662042#p661034 )


----------

